# optimum temperature for smoking a brisket



## artsmall

I can control the temperature of my smoker and have no time limitations.

For a brisket ,is 200 better than 225?

Thank you


----------



## fpnmf

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451


----------



## porked

For briskets and butts I usually run about 250, but that's me.


----------



## meateater

Not really, I smoke at 250 myself for everything. Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------



## alblancher

240 - 250 range   

Welcome to the forum


----------



## SmokinAl

Glad to have you with us!

I smoke them at 210, but from the replies I guess I'm in the minority.


----------



## venture

I like 220 to 250 for most things.  Larger pieces are very forgiving for hitting the correct internal temp. 

Poultry goes on much higher unless it is being pulled.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## artsmall

Thank you. I will be trying out my new Traeger smoker with a 11 pound brisket.


----------



## jirodriguez

I'm with Al, 200-220° for the win. Has never let me down yet.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

I too agree with Rod and Al, I like mine to be at an average of 200*to 225*f; having said that,I allow for a short spike when I open the FB door to add wood by closing the inlet until my sticks are afire. Ignition usually starts in a very short time as I heat my sticks on the top of the FB.






	

		
			
		

		
	
  works great and a small hot fire is easier to keep under control
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and...


----------



## oldschoolbbq

Sorry I meant to post this as my temp. shot and got carried away with the fire
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





anyhow.....


----------

